

Killing Google Reader is like killing the bees: we'll all be worse off - deerpig
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2013/mar/15/google-reader-killing-mistake

======
chesh
I was going to post this too, but found it was already here. What a pity this
did not get more votes, because it is the single best explanation of why it is
such a big deal that Google is killing Reader.

